# Health Insurance for Dogs



## racerdj944 (Feb 19, 2013)

I was wondering how many Vizsla owners carry insurance on their dog? We had a really scary event this weekend with Redd and feel we need to be more prepared for him and us if something else happens. What company would you recommend if you do carry insurance?


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

I had it on my last dog - an English Pointer. Between getting cut on barbed wire fences and getting seeds in his eyes, along with 3 knee surgery, it was worth it. Without the knee problems I'm not so sure, but am still considering it for our little V pup. 



I used Nationwide and was happy with them. The premiums go up each year as the dog ages. At age 11 they were ~$80 / month, so ~$900 / year, so the breakeven becomes about $1400 / year in medical. (deductible, only payed 80%, exclusions, etc). Its more affordable when they are young.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't in the past, but have put it on Shine. I went with Healthy Paws because there is no cap on how much they will pay out. I'm not worried about regular vet visits (yearly checkups), or shots, and those are not covered. 
Diagnostic tests, surgeries, medicine for illness, or injury is covered. Most things are covered after two weeks. HD is not covered, if diagnosed within the first year of coverage. I went with a $250 deductable, and 80%. They do have higher and lower in both.
I read over so many different insurance plans, before I picked one. One of the bigger reasons I went with Healthy Paws. Is I know someone with over 200 claimes, and they always reimbursed them quickly. Its $540 a year, but I'm sure it will increase as she gets older.

Some of the other insurance companies do cover vet visits. The insurance is more expensive, and does have a cap on how much they will pay out. Different ones have different waiting periods. Be sure to read all the fine print.
All of them, will want your vet to send them his records. They look for anything, that can be considered preexisting.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

After losing Foxy to Valley Fever in 2013, I believe Insurance is a must... and you need the right insurance! I had accident coverage through AKC and they paid nothing because it was an illness. I have covered Fergy with both Pet Plan (which I DO NOT recommenced, as you pay a deduct able for each incident) Embrace was excellent with great benefits like purchasing the wellness package, they match what you spend so it worked perfect the year we nutered him... however the premium nearly doubled the second year. I now also use Healthy Paws for Both Fergy & Zeke for all the same reasons TR has mentioned, I have the same coverage $250 80/20 they pay their claims almost instantly... but yes, the premium goes up every year, and the age of the dog matters at the onset. It is also best to get it young before the dog gets problems... no insurance will pay for pre-existing conditions.

IMO... having insurance takes all the question, and him-haw out of "Do we go the VET, or Not" when something happens... even a minor issue... you just GO because you know that you are covered... for me personally it gives me an immense sense of security. 
Our weimaraner Greta cut an artery and 2 tendons on her leg, playing in the yard ( buried piece of glass).... she was injured on vacation one year chasing her Frisbee and stepped into a gopher hole... Fergy strained his back one night and ended up in emergency $1500 to find out the cause was due to excessive humping of his pillow ( thank goodness we had ins.) Fergy has also had a lot of ear issues that are covered, and Zeke has had problems with Foxtails, he has had to be anesthetized, Twice)... It is all covered...Thank goodness. The monthly premium is well worth the security... for me.

For new puppy owners, you hear all the time about pup's eating socks, chewing up ropes, collars, leashes etc etc... wind up getting cut open to remove the blockage, or eating something toxic or any of the thousands of insane things pups do to hurt themselves, or be hurt by other animals... My Niece's GSP lost an eye to her cat... over $7000 in surgeries when he was less than 6mo. old.... You just NEVER know!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Tkna
I think we both learned the hard way, and luckily were able to payout the big bucks.

For those that dont know, I spend a little over $11000. trying to save Lucy. There is nothing like hearing the estimate is 6-8 thousand, and your dog only has a 50/50 chance of survival. Its either that, or put her to sleep. You only have a few minutes to decide, which path you are taking. Two days later, with facing set back, and your in the spot of more surgery, or lose her. We are by no means wealthy, and did find the money to pay it.
I just never want money, to be why I lose one of my dogs.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

AMEM!! TR

That is exactly why I PAY for insurance like you.... i do not ever want to have to make that choice!!

I never ever added up what we spent on Foxy... I do not ever want to know... We did all we could, and in the end... 


All I can say from experience, is, if you can afford the insurance... buy it, if you can't then be mentally & emotionally prepared for that inevitable choice that you may face... one day.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

@racerdj944 - thanks for posting this, i was thinking the same thing. I called Metlife and got a quote this week. What coverage level are you guys keeping yours at? e.g. $5k, $10k, or higher? Sounds like injuries are in the $5k-$10k range. So if the plan covers up to $10k is this enough?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just went with one that did not have a cap. The price of 24/7 ER care, and specialist add up quickly. Lucys bill for 5 days, plus surgeries during that time added up to $13000. The surgeon, and the anesthesiologist did not charge us for her last exploratory surgery. So our bill was $11000.
I think they were also heartbroken, that they couldn't save her. 
If I had to choose one, it would not be under $10000.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

@Tesaxred - Thanks, I checked out the site tknafox2 suggested. It's give or take the same in price. I like the idea of me paying nothing up to a certain amount versus 80/20. But 80/20 is far better than 100% . i will give them a call this weekend.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

My new puppy Rafa came with breeder purchased insurance here in the U.K. for his first 4/5 weeks as he was insured with both the Kennel Club and another insurer. 

When I took Rafa to my vet she said I should get insurance for him for a minimum of £7k and ideally up closer to £12k for full life cover, she recommended any insurer that was a well known name and to avoid insurers I had not heard of. Some of the well known names are dog related some are banks, major insurance companies or supermarket chains for example.

I looked at lots of insurance suppliers for Rafa and eventually went for one which gives me £10k of full life cover per year for £23 per month, and cover for everything. Of note the insurance comes into effect two weeks after purchase for this particular policy.

There were lots of variations of dog insurance and I avoided any which were not full life cover as recommended, some were costing more per month and offered me less cover.

Hope that helps.


----------

